
California utility PG&E explores bankruptcy filing - minimaxir
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-pg-e-us-bankruptcy-exclusive/exclusive-california-utility-pge-explores-bankruptcy-filing-sources-idUSKCN1OY225
======
RestlessMind
Given the nature of its work, why is PG&E not a government entity? What are
the perceived benefits of having it as a separate company if the executives
are going to reap rich rewards when things are going good, but are going to
declare bankruptcy (or ask taxpayers for help) when things go bad?

~~~
londons_explore
Private only really helps if there is competition...

Are there competitors who could buy up this California infrastructure when
PG&E dies?

